# Pensacola Beach pier 9/8/20



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Couldn't have asked for better conditions for kings than today. Good SE wind, strong current going to the west, water was choppy and crystal clear.....someone forgot to tell the kings. One was caught this morning on a small X-Rap. Twice this afternoon I saw kings cut the corner and go across the front...right after I made a long throw. There were a few nice Spanish caught today, plus a tiny rapala on a bubble rig caught what looked like a small skipjack tuna.

First day this year I've forgotten to grab a bag of bait out of my freezer. Guess what was NOT at the pier this morning...BAIT. Later in the morning a few cigs showed up...and then a bunch, along with LYs. 

I did pick up 2 nice, fat spanish on cigs...had a bunch of cigs chopped in half, so I threw the half cigs back out...and the damn spanish would double team me...one would hit the half cig while the other chased and killed the swivel. Went through 6 king leaders because of that. Started leaving the pier at 5pm....stopped up in shallow water and caught a few more cigs plus some perfect little hardtails just right for Spanish and 3 10" ladyfish that will make perfect king baits next time.

On the bright side, it wasn't so hot that I left early. Got there at 6am and stayed till 6pm and didn't overheat.

There is always next week.


----------

